# Carlsbad CA - Pigeon In Shelter Needs To Get Out



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If any members in the area can assist by springing this pigeon, I will be happy to take it but am unable to go get it out of the shelter. Obviously, if someone would like to adopt this bird, please go and do so. The following is from 911 Pigeon Alert.

Terry

_I was found in zip code 92009. I'm a WHITE PIGEON. I'm in the North shelter. I entered the shelter on 3/24/2008 5:00:00 PM. My ID number is A1209961, My necktag number is N000, and My kennel number is NMD02. North Shelter 2481 Palomar Airport Road Carlsbad, CA 92009-1531 760.438.2312 or 760.746.7307 _


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> If any members in the area can assist by springing this pigeon, I will be happy to take it but am unable to go get it out of the shelter. Obviously, if someone would like to adopt this bird, please go and do so. The following is from 911 Pigeon Alert.
> 
> Terry
> 
> _I was found in zip code 92009. I'm a WHITE PIGEON. I'm in the North shelter. I entered the shelter on 3/24/2008 5:00:00 PM. My ID number is A1209961, My necktag number is N000, and My kennel number is NMD02. North Shelter 2481 Palomar Airport Road Carlsbad, CA 92009-1531 760.438.2312 or 760.746.7307 _



Looks like I'm making a trip to Carlsbad today. I'll go get him.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I called and they say he can't be released to anyone until April 1. If his owners don't claim him, I'll pick him up then.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much, Margaret! I think someone sent me a picture of the bird in my regular e-mail. If/when I get to that tonight, I'll post the pic(s). I'm still happy to take the bird if nobody else is interested in adopting.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's A Picture Of The Bird ..*

Pretty white pigeon .. pretty impressive cere and wattle ..


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Pretty white pigeon .. pretty impressive cere and wattle ..


Yes, He is a looker! Probably a white dove release bird who got off course on Easter Sunday. I wonder if he is banded? Can't see his legs in the pic.

Margaret


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Beautiful bird I will take him if he is banded. I have two cock birds from the same family that look just like him.

If he will fit in that box and all


----------

